

Learn Ruby on Rails online from the University of Texas & Gowalla - thinkbohemian
http://schneems.com/tagged/Rails-3-beginner-to-builder-2011#post-6390770380

======
msluyter
Thanks for making this available. I've been working on learning rails off and
on over the past couple of weeks and will look through these.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Fantastic! If you have questions you can usually find me at AustinOnRails
<http://austinonrails.org> (a great group if you've never been)

------
thinkbohemian
As always comments and suggestions appreciated :) I hope to do another class
but split out the topics into 15 minute segments, so you could just find a
video on Ruby Arrays, or Has and Belongs to Many Associations without having
to scan through an hour long video. Thoughts?

